# It's Game On at Sundown!



## Domeskier (Jan 28, 2015)

The Stairway has been seeded!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

TTB or is there break in the middle?


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks like T2B:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice.  How long will it take before those get skied in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Jan 28, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Nice.  How long will it take before those get skied in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think it depends on if they turn into frozen death blocks in this cold...  Get to work Sundown locals!!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 28, 2015)

I wish my local hill would see moguls.  They used to, but they CAT driver that knew how to do it was fired.  Now they let 1 trail ungroomed, but they are weirdly shaped because of snowboarders and the fact they they get cut out of snow making whales.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 28, 2015)

So didn't CT just get bombed with snow? If so why would you seed vs just let nature take over?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 28, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I think it depends on if they turn into frozen death blocks in this cold...  Get to work Sundown locals!!



What would cause frozen death blocks to occur?  I always thought there needs to be a thaw & re-freeze for frozen-death-anything to occur.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> TTB or is there break in the middle?



Top to bottom.  Good stuff!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2015)

snoseek said:


> So didn't CT just get bombed with snow? If so why would you seed vs just let nature take over?



Eastern CT got bombed, western CT (where Sundown is located) didn't do as well with 8-10".  The seeds are suggestions to encourage people to turn more often...


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 28, 2015)

That trails was a solid block of ice last weekend until they groomed... Upon which 20 minutes later it was again a solid block of ice


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2015)

Solid block of ice is a gross exaggeration.


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2015)

I thought for sure sundown would have gotten more than 8 - 10". We got a good 2' here where I am


----------



## powhunter (Jan 28, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> That trails was a solid block of ice last weekend until they groomed... Upon which 20 minutes later it was again a solid block of ice



Well it is a glacier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 28, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Solid block of ice is a gross exaggeration.



I watched a kid who clearly shouldn't have been on the trail wipe out and slide full speed down the entire trails. The run I took on it it was almost impossible to turn with how icy it was


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 28, 2015)

Nick said:


> I thought for sure sundown would have gotten more than 8 - 10". We got a good 2' here where I am



We only got a little more than a foot in Rocky hill and I guess towards the western side of the state they got less


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> I watched a kid who clearly shouldn't have been on the trail wipe out and slide full speed down the entire trails. The run I took on it it was almost impossible to turn with how icy it was



Not trying to be a dick, but I rarely tune my skis (the edges are toast), and I had no trouble turning on all but 2 or 3 spots last weekend.  If you did try to turn on those spots, then yeah, it was pretty much game over.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 28, 2015)

Saturday night pre nightly groom?


----------



## jack97 (Jan 28, 2015)

...... is the fitness check & injury waiver at the front desk.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've found the people selling tickets the last couple times I've been to be real jackasses. For example on Saturday I walk up to the desk to by a ticket for night skiing at about 540 and there's no one in line and the woman very rudely says she can't sell it to me until 550. I go outside and come back 5 minutes later to a line of 10 people, all of whom she sells night skiing tickets to.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 28, 2015)

Well done Sundown....that is all


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 28, 2015)

i like it.    the spacing allows for fast turns or zippers if you're into that sort of thing... i am not.  

tune your skis.  its southern New England.  "ice" as you call it, happens.  and the "ice" is only on the lead in to the trough... don't ski there... duh....  

it is not so steep to be scary... it's a nice, consistently pitched bump run that will only get better as we get more natural snow, and skier traffic blows out some of the seeding order over time.  I am super stoked.  

i ski every Wednesday night. ....  Join me.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 28, 2015)

jarrodski said:


> i like it.    the spacing allows for fast turns or zippers if you're into that sort of thing... i am not.
> 
> tune your skis.  its southern New England.  "ice" as you call it, happens.  and the "ice" is only on the lead in to the trough... don't ski there... duh....
> 
> ...



There were no bumps on it when I skied it, that was the problem


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 28, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> There were no bumps on it when I skied it, that was the problem



problem solved.... 

do you come out regularly Rocks860?   

I'm at the mountain everyday.  track me down some time


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 28, 2015)

Not really. My girlfriend chaperones the ski club for the high school she works at so she's there every Thursday but saturday was the first time I had been there this year. It's just thought when the average run down the mountain takes a minute and the lift ride up is 5 or so


----------



## djdj (Jan 28, 2015)

For a small mountain it's nice but i really the harder mountain


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> It's just thought when the average run down the mountain takes a minute and the lift ride up is 5 or so



CT skiing at its best.


----------



## djdj (Jan 28, 2015)

I bet the person who i go ski with has a really hard time with the bigger and harder mountain


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> Saturday night pre nightly groom?



Yes, Saturday, late afternoon/early evening, pre-groom.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 29, 2015)

djdj said:


> I bet the person who i go ski with has a really hard time with the bigger and harder mountain



I guess Scotty made a new account.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 29, 2015)

ss20 said:


> I guess Scotty made a new account.



No way! This guy has a much stronger grasp of the English language.


----------



## djdj (Jan 29, 2015)

How is the skiing at sundown planning on a day there Saturday or Sunday


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2015)

The skiing is great, come and see for yourself!


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Jan 29, 2015)

While I am very much looking forward to hitting the new moguls, before the seeding Satan's Stairway was just a block of ice. The only snow I found was only half a ski length wide down the right hand side. Just being honest.

 I do love how much effort Sundown puts in. Rails, jumps, bumps and racing! I wish other mountains in our area worked as hard for us.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ski the Moguls said:


> While I am very much looking forward to hitting the new moguls, before the seeding Satan's Stairway was just a block of ice. The only snow I found was only half a ski length wide down the right hand side. Just being honest.
> 
> I do love how much effort Sundown puts in. Rails, jumps, bumps and racing! I wish other mountains in our area worked as hard for us.



Thank you, that's what I've been saying


----------



## djdj (Jan 30, 2015)

How is skiing at sundown today


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2015)

two terrain parks, seeded bumps, tons of snow... i'm not there right now but i'd bet it was skiing great today.


not very busy at the moment either, according to web cam
http://skisundown.com/The-Mountain/Mountain-Information/Live-Web-Cam


----------



## djdj (Jan 30, 2015)

I plan on going for a little bet after work today


----------



## jack97 (Jan 30, 2015)

spent the day lapping the stairway/ lower trail. t2b was a workout. 

the pitch on the stairway reminds me of upper gunny. it has scraped off sections along with sections where a good line has formed. mid to bottom has some money lines with troughs developing. 

next monday's storm should get the upper section troughs in better shape.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2015)

How far did you travel for Sundown Jack?  Some reason I thought you lived along the northern 495 belt.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 31, 2015)

It takes me the same time to get to the places up north in NH as it does to Sundown. When I go to NH or VT, I either spend time in the glades or in the bumps. I don't bother posting any of my trip reports b/c it would just be lapping that type of terrain.  If you where to ask me about the other trails, I would have no clue. MRG is the only place where I did not spend the time lapping one trail, but that's long haul from where I am. 

It dawn on me many seasons ago that I'm not going to these places for the vertical nor the for number of trails, I go because it has terrain I liked. So, I go to Sundown b/c they stepped up to seed a bump run near the start to middle part of the season.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 31, 2015)

jack97 said:


> It takes me the same time to get to the places up north in NH as it does to Sundown. When I go to NH or VT, I either spend time in the glades or in the bumps. I don't bother posting any of my trip reports b/c it would just be lapping that type of terrain.  If you where to ask me about the other trails, I would have no clue. MRG is the only place where I did not spend the time lapping one trail, but that's long haul from where I am.
> 
> It dawn on me many seasons ago that I'm not going to these places for the vertical nor the for number of trails, I go because it has terrain I liked. So, I go to Sundown b/c they stepped up to seed a bump run near the start to middle part of the season.



:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2015)

i'm thinking powder bumps on monday night.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 1, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i'm thinking powder bumps on monday night.



I'm thinking the same.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2015)

I will be there tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdj (Feb 16, 2015)

How is the skiing


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## powhunter (Feb 19, 2015)

gmcunni said:


>



Even the greens look DD in this pic


----------



## Abominable (Feb 20, 2015)

How is this place on weekends?  I can only get a day trip this weekend, have a voucher, might see a few inches Saturday and overnight....  Sunday might be a good bet.


----------



## djdj (Feb 20, 2015)

Usely it's good


----------



## vonski (Feb 20, 2015)

depends on weather.  If its too cold people stay home.  Believe it or not if it snows people will stay home.  But in general a Saturday is busier than a Sunday.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 20, 2015)

It's gonna be warm and soupy - perfect mogul weather.

I figure with an opening at 8, it's got to be ski on early, yeah?  As long as it doesn't get absolutely mobbed I'm pretty happy.  Especially if my only cost is gas / time / advil and beer for my mogul muscles.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abominable (Feb 22, 2015)

Also, satans stairway is not the best part of this hill. These guys have been holding out on us.  There are goods in the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## powhunter (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2015)

Where is that at sundown?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 22, 2015)

I was told it was an illegal lifeline poach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2015)

I've often thought that they should actually make the lifelines skiable, would make a huge difference


----------



## Abominable (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abominable (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abominable (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abominable (Feb 22, 2015)

Is just a little bit shallow for such heavy snow. if it was only a little bit steeper you could really carry speed through some of the spots. Absolutely fantastic pruning job though. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 22, 2015)

How have I never found these spots at sundown. I can't even conceptualize where they would be


----------



## Abominable (Feb 22, 2015)

By shallow I mean not Steep- is plenty deep.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## djdj (Mar 9, 2015)

Is sundown planning on doing the water at the end  of one of the trail this year


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 11, 2015)

the pond skim is weather based.   its a really lame event at 25 degrees.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2015)

jarrodski said:


> the pond skim is weather based.   its a really lame event at 25 degrees.




march 29th last day?


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 11, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> march 29th last day?



I bet they could make to at least April 5th this year with the snowpack I saw this weekend.  I guess it's an economic thing.  Would love to get a rematch with Satan's Staircase this season.  I was totally slayed by the upper half. Couldn't find a decent line to save my soul.  Wasn't a big fan of the bumps on the lower half either - the seeding was either haphazard or it got destroyed during the skiing in phase. I'm really interested in seeing the lines people will be skiing in the comp.  Maybe the snow will be soft enough by then for people to bash through the road blocks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2015)

Will the company be on the stairway or gunny?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I bet they could make to at least April 5th this year with the snowpack I saw this weekend.  I guess it's an economic thing.  Would love to get a rematch with Satan's Staircase this season.  I was totally slayed by the upper half. Couldn't find a decent line to save my soul.  Wasn't a big fan of the bumps on the lower half either - the seeding was either haphazard or it got destroyed during the skiing in phase. I'm really interested in seeing the lines people will be skiing in the comp.  Maybe the snow will be soft enough by then for people to bash through the road blocks.



did you hit the snowbar while there?



deadheadskier said:


> Will the company be on the stairway or gunny?


stairway is what i heard (read).


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2015)

Special Events
Join us for a season full of awesome events, competitions, and equipment demos! 



MOGULS, MONEY & MALARKEY BUMP COMP! SPONSORED BY SUBURBAN SPORTS
Start Date/Time: Saturday, March 21, 2015 1:00 PM End Date/Time: Saturday, March 21, 2015 4:00 PM Description:
$3,000 IN CASH PRIZES AND MERCHANDISE!

Sponsored by Suburban Sports - SuburbanSkiAndBike.com​

See if your quads can handle our new trail, Satan's Stairway, the steepest bump run in Southern New England!! Also featuring the Ski Sundown SNOW BAR, Thomas Hooker Brewery​ Brew Van, and Live Music by Charlie Don't Surf​.

Details: 

Registration - 9:00am- Noon (Competition begins at 1:00 PM) 

Cost - $25, includes free event T-shirt while supplies last
Helmet & waiver required. All competitors will also be entered into a drawing for additional fabulous prizes!

1:00 PM- MOGUL COMPETITION ON SATAN'S STAIRWAY - Ski Sundown's new expert mogul trail.

Categories: U-18; Male 18+;Female 18+; Consolation 

PRIZES

Men's 1st place $1,000

Women's 1st Place $1,000

Under 18 1st Place  TBA

Consolation Round 1st Place TBA



Men's 2nd place $500

Women's 2nd place $500

Under 18 2nd Place TBA



Men's 3rd Place TBA

Women's 3nd Place TBA

Under 18 3rd Place TBA


Judging – Judges will score on Air, Style and Speed on a scale of 1-10. Total = score to be used in determining position for seeding. 

Format – All competitors will participate in a qualifying round in order to place the top 32 into a head to head bracketing system. (NCAA) if there are not enough skiers to create 32 in a category, 16 will advance. If not, then 8.. and so on.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 11, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> did you hit the snowbar while there?



No, but almost did when I was taken out by the very last row of bumps on my first run down the stairway and just about slid head-first into it.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 11, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> No, but almost did when I was taken out by the very last row of bumps on my first run down the stairway and just about slid head-first into it.



Please post up the go-pro footage.  That sounds entertaining.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 12, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Please post up the go-pro footage.  That sounds entertaining.



Haven't gone pro yet, unfortunately.  Maybe once I can tame the stairway I'll reconsider.  Would have made for some good reviewing, though.  My helmet even flew off because I forget to strap it on.  Really, I'm lucky to be alive, I think.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2015)

Jarrodski you guys plan on bumping up gun barrel this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 12, 2015)

powhunter said:


> Jarrodski you guys plan on bumping up gun barrel this year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not this year....  the mogul specific crowd has not been out en masse  

the Stairway has only gotten better by the day.   Yes, the lines are mischievous,  yes, i like it that way.  

Gunny bumps wouldn't be out of the question if business demanded it.  but to be perfectly honest with you guys, we don't see so many mogul skiers that we need two trails of bumps right now.  there's only 4 expert trails at the mountain.  a park, and bumps eat two.... so, yea... 


can someone explain to me the fascination with seeded "course" style mogul trails?  I've never understood why a perfect zipper-line run top to bottom would be attractive....  I've long preferred un groomed variable terrain /  skier made moguls which is exactly what we have right now on the Staircase.  

see you out there.  It's 1pm and its soft.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 12, 2015)

Disagree with you on that bro. The mogul specific skiers at sundown do prefer zipperline bumps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 12, 2015)

powhunter said:


> Disagree with you on that bro. The mogul specific skiers at sundown do prefer zipperline bumps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



not what i was getting at... i'm saying there's not a lot of you guys.... and i am asking you to explain the zipper specific trail to me

obviously im just trying to get a dialog started and am in no way shit talking...


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Killington has multiple seeded bump lines around the mountain. Hardly ever see anyone use them.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 12, 2015)

jarrodski said:


> not what i was getting at... i'm saying there's not a lot of you guys.... and i am asking you to explain the zipper specific trail to me
> 
> obviously im just trying to get a dialog started and am in no way shit talking...



Not really sure.  Probably similar to the reason park rats prefer launching a 720 off a 15 foot kicker on a flawlessly groomed trail rather than some random mogul on the staircase. I think zipperline moguls skiers probably enjoy the speed and rhythm you can't achieve if you are always having to adjust your line in some haphazard maze of snow piles.  Similarly, I imagine park rates enjoy going big in ways you can't if you have to worry about landing in the middle of an icy bump field.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 12, 2015)

It would be cool if they had a snowboard division for the bumps.

Maybe.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2015)

Abominable said:


> It would be cool if they had a snowboard division for the bumps.
> 
> Maybe.



they used to do that


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2015)

can't wait for next weekend.  should be fun with the arctic air pouring back in next week.  gotta get the edges sharpened this week...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 12, 2015)

jarrodski said:


> Not this year....  the mogul specific crowd has not been out en masse
> 
> the Stairway has only gotten better by the day.   Yes, the lines are mischievous,  yes, i like it that way.
> 
> ...



Although I've never skied sundown, I will offer up my opinion...  If bumps that are created naturally are fairly rhythmic, they are every bit as enjoyable as seeded bumps.  In order for good bumps to set up, they need to be skied in by good skiers.  I will use my local hill Pats Peak as an example.  Last year the bumps on Hurricane set up on a mid week powder day when, IMO, there were good skiers on the hill (think powderhounds).  The bumps set up fairly quickly, and they were pretty damn good for the rest of the season.  This year they were skied in by the typical family crowd, and I find them to be pretty crappy.  It's hard to find any rhythm anywhere...  I will definitely ski elsewhere this spring when I'm looking for bumps...!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2015)

Or you could put seeded bumps on half of an intermediate trail....crazy thought!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2015)

Comw on out for the bump comp.   It's always fun.  $1,000 to the winner always brings a crowd,


----------



## powhunter (Mar 15, 2015)

We will be there Monday
Sunny and 50



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2015)

might pop in for the afternoon later today  if weather cooperates.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats to Bvibert on another win!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2015)

On a double black diamond no less!!!!!


----------



## hammer (Mar 24, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Or you could put seeded bumps on half of an intermediate trail....crazy thought!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2015)

2knees said:


> On a double black diamond no less!!!!!



:beer:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 25, 2015)

I will be there today around 12


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2015)

powhunter said:


> I will be there today around 12



Looks like he took the podium for 1st thru 5th place!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2015)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like he took the podium for 1st thru 5th place!



I destroyed the competition


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 26, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I destroyed the competition



looks like you are in the process of back-flipping off the podium.  I hope they didn't confiscate the ski rack for breaking the "no inverts" policy!


----------

